# How old were you when you first got drunk?



## ClannadFan (Jul 9, 2022)

I had a little alcohol a few times growing up, but didn't get drunk until I was 18. My drinking phase went on for about 4 years

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 9, 2022)

Interesting thread.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 9, 2022)

When I was 13 my friend and I drank a bottle of whiskey at her house. My mom picked me up and I almost made it home without getting caught, but then I threw up in the living room right in front of her.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## TheTwelfthKenpachi (Jul 9, 2022)

I drank a lot of alcohol a few times but never got drunk.
I'm extremely resistant to it

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Lmao (Jul 9, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> When I was 13 my friend and I drank a bottle of whiskey at her house. My mom picked me up and I almost made it home without getting caught, but then I threw up in the living room right in front of her.


13year old you thought you was slick and no one would notice but your mother knew yo ass was drunk, half a bottle of whiskey you couldn't hide the stench of alcohol even if you tried.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Soljah (Jul 9, 2022)

16 drank beer and vodka at my Mexicans friend house fast as I could puked from 3am to about 8 fun times

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 9, 2022)

Lmao said:


> 13year old you thought you was slick and no one would notice but your mother knew yo ass was drunk, half a bottle of whiskey you couldn't hide the stench of alcohol even if you tried.


I think you’re 100% right about that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 9, 2022)

Yeah no way a 13 year old is gonna be able to down half a bottle and get away with it lol

How old were yall when you first blacked out? For me it was my 20th Bday party, woke up covered in puke

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 9, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> How old were yall when you first blacked out?


I’ve never fully blacked out. There have been some brown outs though. I think my body rejects the alcohol before I get to that point.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 9, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> I’ve never fully blacked out. There have been some brown outs though. I think my body rejects the alcohol before I get to that point.


I'm actually surprised you didn't black out drinking half a bottle at 13 lol. You've gotta have a pretty high tolerance then. I've only blacked out a handful of times, either at my own bday parties or my best friends. Only once I blacked out outside of a bday party, but it was during the Marine Corps Ball, which is in celebration of the Marine Corps Birthday lol


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 9, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I'm actually surprised you didn't black out drinking half a bottle at 13 lol. You've gotta have a pretty high tolerance then. I've only blacked out a handful of times, either at my own bday parties or my best friends. Only once I blacked out outside of a bday party, but it was during the Marine Corps Ball, which is in celebration of the Marine Corps Birthday lol


Marine Corps Birthday?-


----------



## Gin (Jul 9, 2022)

13

I went to a house party at my friends’ place which had a full bar, their parents were just like sure, let the unsupervised 13 and 14 year olds have access to a bar, what’s the worst that can happen

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 9, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> Marine Corps Birthday?-


Yeah it's the biggest Marine Corps event of the year. They spend all year planning the Ball and it's a huge party where it's the only time of the year that all Ranks are allowed to party together

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 9, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Yeah it's the biggest Marine Corps event of the year. They spend all year planning the Ball and it's a huge party where it's the only time of the year that all Ranks are allowed to party together


That's pretty interesting. Sounds like a blast too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 9, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I'm actually surprised you didn't black out drinking half a bottle at 13 lol. You've gotta have a pretty high tolerance then.


I tend to have a weirdly high tolerance for most substances, which is strange because my sister gets the Asian flush at half a glass of wine. I wish it were lower so it wouldn’t be so expensive and I could avoid the hangovers. I don’t want to give the wrong impression though, I try to only drink socially in moderation these days.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 9, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> I tend to have a weirdly high tolerance for most substances, which is strange because my sister gets the Asian flush at half a glass of wine. I wish it were lower so it wouldn’t be so expensive and I could avoid the hangovers. I don’t want to give the wrong impression though, I try to only drink socially in moderation these days.


Same, I'd always have to take around 10 shots to start feeling it, but I was a bit of an alcoholic who also weighs alot lol. And yeah the hangovers got too bad, one of the main reasons I stopped.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lmao (Jul 9, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> How old were yall when you first blacked out? For me it was my 20th Bday party, woke up covered in puke


I was 17. I was out drinking with my brother and a bunch of other guys, we went to a club later on that night and kept having different drinks. (apparently mixing different alcohols is a bad idea)

I only remember small bits from inside the club, I woke up (jumped out to be more precise) from my bed the following day and I panicked because I had some bruises and I couldn't remember wtf had happened. I run to my brother's room to check if he was ok, luckily the bruises were just me falling a few times when I was drunk and not the result of a fight.

I drink more responsibly ever since, blacking out is a rather terrifying experience unlike the shit you see in the movies.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 9, 2022)

never.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 9, 2022)

Lmao said:


> I was 17. I was out drinking with my brother and a bunch of other guys, we went to a club later on that night and kept having different drinks. (apparently mixing different alcohols is a bad idea)
> 
> I only remember small bits from inside the club, I woke up (jumped out to be more precise) from my bed the following day and I panicked because I had some bruises and I couldn't remember wtf had happened. I run to my brother's room to check if he was ok, luckily the bruises were just me falling a few times when I was drunk and not the result of a fight.
> 
> I drink more responsibly ever since, blacking out is a rather terrifying experience unlike the shit you see in the movies.


Yeah blacking out is a bit scary, esspecially if you do it in public. You really have no idea what happens when you black out. I've never blacked out on purpose, it's always something that happens on accident

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 9, 2022)

Lmao said:


> I panicked because I had some bruises and I couldn't remember wtf had happened. I run to my brother's room to check if he was ok, luckily the bruises were just me falling a few times when I was drunk and not the result of a fight.


Nah, you got bruised up by a spanking from a dommy mommy with masculine energy.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## savior2005 (Jul 9, 2022)

I think around 17-18. My friends and I had this guy buy us some beer. We got well past drunk lol, as we were chugging it because we hated the taste but wanted to see how it felt to get drunk. Crazy times, I feel like I had a serious alcohol addiction from 19-24, but then at 25 I stopped drinking. Now as a Practicing Muslim, I don't plan on drinking/smoking again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lmao (Jul 9, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Nah, you got bruised up by a spanking from a dommy mommy with masculine energy.


My brother and friends lied to me to save me from the embarrassment, it all makes sense now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Djomla (Jul 9, 2022)

11.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Yamato (Jul 10, 2022)

Can't recall if I've actually gotten totally wasted 
At most, just very tipsy

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jul 11, 2022)

Haha never.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## trance (Jul 11, 2022)

first time getting drunk was the night before graduation lmao

21-23 was my "bar hopping" phase and i was VERY irresponsible during this time period 

afterwards i just started buying my own alcohol cuz 

1.) its cheaper

2.) i don't have to be around a metric fuckton of people i don't know 

now in my old age, i only drink on occasion

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Amol (Jul 11, 2022)

Never drank any alcohol in my life. Never plan too either.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Jul 11, 2022)

GANDO said:


> however I remember being drunk around 7-9. I think it was a tradition thingy that went wrong lol.





> 7-9

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pfft (Jul 11, 2022)

Tbh Idr but middle school age. Kids would often have a spot where you ditch during school and drink… I first tried alcohol at school and it was ok.

Later on also middle school my guess is 12-14 I first got drunk I was at my aunts house with my cousin and she wasn’t there but had a bar stashed under her sink cabinets and we had the slick idea of taking any and all clear alcohol drinking it and refilling a majority of it with water and leaving some alcohol. 
She never found out.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## trance (Jul 11, 2022)

GANDO said:


> I am for real lol, typically in the tradition when there is celebration everyone drinks up even the kids sometimes, nobody was really monitoring how much I drank so I wind up giggling at eveythin.


in what tradition?


----------



## Soljah (Jul 11, 2022)

pfft said:


> Tbh Idr but middle school age. Kids would often have a spot where you ditch during school and drink… I first tried alcohol at school and it was ok.
> 
> Later on also middle school my guess is 12-14 I first got drunk I was at my aunts house with my cousin and she wasn’t there but had a bar stashed under her sink cabinets and we had the slick idea of taking any and all clear alcohol drinking it and refilling a majority of it with water and leaving some alcohol.
> She never found out.



Either she really didn't know but more than likely she was like aaah I'll let it slide.  I've come home smelling like alcohol and some other stuff before thinking if I just roll the windows down I'll air out if I pop this cough drop in she can't smell my breath.  Shit lol sober ppl can smell it fast


----------



## pfft (Jul 11, 2022)

Soljah said:


> Either she really didn't know but more than likely she was like aaah I'll let it slide.  I've come home smelling like alcohol and some other stuff before thinking if I just roll the windows down I'll air out if I pop this cough drop in she can't smell my breath.  Shit lol sober ppl can smell it fast


Tbh maybe but you don’t know my aunt. The woman is cheaper than a hooker on Labor Day. Strict as well. If you dirtied a plate or a cup you better wash it immediately or feel the wrath of the verbal bitch fest about to come.  
The woman was not nice like your white aunties your thinking of. She was tolerable and controlling rofl. 

Believe me I knew how to be slick as fuck when I was a kid. I ditched and forged notes and had doctors notes and school hall passes … I am talking like how ppl have the post it pads.. I had of doctors notes and hall passes used in the school… they finally caught me at the end of my 7th grade year and it was the janitor who caught me after a long bout of doing whatever I wanted for most of the year… not the teachers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2022)

never drank alcohol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Soljah (Jul 11, 2022)

pfft said:


> Tbh maybe but you don’t know my aunt. The woman is cheaper than a hooker on Labor Day. Strict as well. If you dirtied a plate or a cup you better wash it immediately or feel the wrath of the verbal bitch fest about to come.
> The woman was not nice like your white aunties your thinking of. She was tolerable and controlling rofl.
> 
> Believe me I knew how to be slick as fuck when I was a kid. I ditched and forged notes and had doctors notes and school hall passes … I am talking like how ppl have the post it pads.. I had of doctors notes and hall passes used in the school… they finally caught me at the end of my 7th grade year and it was the janitor who caught me after a long bout of doing whatever I wanted for most of the year… not the teachers



No white aunts (black) I couldn't ever drink around them I always had to be like I'm going over my good pure friend's house to get wasted.  And actually I'm from the south alot of white people here let their kids drink at a young age.  One of our rival highschool the boys would be doing coke before wrestling matches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Jul 11, 2022)

Soljah said:


> No white aunts (black) I couldn't ever drink around them I always had to be like I'm going over my good pure friend's house to get wasted.  And actually I'm from the south alot of white people here let their kids drink at a young age.  One of our rival highschool the boys would be doing coke before wrestling matches


Same where I grew up … like all the rich white kids often drank no issues or cares from their parents. 
White kids get away w everything lol.  Girls loved Gin Malibu and Jager a lot in my youth. the sickest shit. 
It was later in life I realized there was much better shit to drink…

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Francyst (Jul 11, 2022)

21. I was scared to drink because of my older sister. When I looked into her eyes when she was wasted, it was like someone else was looking back at me

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 11, 2022)

Why drink when you can smoke?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 11, 2022)

16 I think.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 12, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> When I was 13 my friend and I drank a bottle of whiskey at her house. My mom picked me up and I almost made it home without getting caught, but then I threw up in the living room right in front of her.


If only you had better training on the art of throwing up

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Jul 12, 2022)

15

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Island (Jul 12, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> How old were yall when you first blacked out?


By virtue of having blacked out, I don’t remember.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2022)

I remember how I got a friend drunk for the first time.  He was a Muslim so he couldn't let his parents know he was going to drink; I convinced him to soak a tampon in everclear and stick it up his bootyhole.   He said it was burning and he passed out later so we took him to the hospital

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 12, 2022)

Mider T said:


> I remember how I got a friend drunk for the first time.  He was a Muslim so he couldn't let his parents know he was going to drink; I convinced him to soak a tampon in everclear and stick it up his bootyhole.  He said it was burning and he passed out later so we took him to the hospital


I don't know whats wilder, you coming up with the idea or him actually following through with it. lmao

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jul 14, 2022)

Amol said:


> Never drank any alcohol in my life. Never plan too either.


yes right answer, this stuff just messes you up from what people have told me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 14, 2022)

BlueSkulls218 said:


> yes right answer, this stuff just messes you up from what people have told me


Don’t believe the hype.

It really ain’t shit. Would recommend Weed and Shrooms over it, any day

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Jul 14, 2022)

Freshman, so 13 -14. I've only drank too much a couple times early on (certainly not my first time).

My friend and I used to take a good swig before speech class on days when we had to give speeches too


----------



## trance (Jul 14, 2022)

BlueSkulls218 said:


> yes right answer, this stuff just messes you up from what people have told me


its fun in moderation

very unfun when you drink irresponsibly like i use to

but yea overall, i would recc people who haven't done it to not do it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pfft (Jul 15, 2022)

~Avant~ said:


> Why drink when you can smoke?


I smoked before I drank


----------



## pfft (Jul 15, 2022)

BlueSkulls218 said:


> yes right answer, this stuff just messes you up from what people have told me


I’ve seen and known a lot of alcoholic mofos and this holds up.

Fr so glad to be 3 years sober

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2022)

Drug free is the way to be!

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 15, 2022)

Tomorrow.

I never got drunk in my life.

I don't like losing control of my own body and mind.

Ironically I've obsessed over mind altering parasites for all my life so far...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Harmonie (Jul 15, 2022)

I've never been drunk. Tried a couple of sips shortly after turning 21 and immediately realized it absolutely wasn't a taste worth acquiring.


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2022)

Harmonie said:


> I've never been drunk. Tried a couple of sips shortly after turning 21 and immediately realized it absolutely wasn't a taste worth acquiring.


I always hear that it tastes terrible

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Harmonie (Jul 15, 2022)

Jim said:


> I always hear that it tastes terrible


It does. While sipping it, I honestly thought "this must be what pee tastes like". xD


----------



## Eros (Jul 16, 2022)

14


----------

